# Angeln von der Seebrücke



## Iak (17. November 2000)

HI ihr brandungsangler ihr kennt es sicherlich wenn ihr auf etwas angeln wollt aber ihr nicht nicht wisst wie man es macht. Wenn ihr ein paar Tipps habt bitte schreibt an mir na primakai@gmx.de oder hier rein!!!! Übrigens habt ihr von Askari-Angelsport gehört??? Ich will mir dort was bestellen aber ich weiß nicht ob es ein guter Versand ist, deswegen frage ich euch ob ihr dort schon mal was bestellt habt!!!?? Was für ein Sehne braucht man fürs PLatt- und Dorschangeln????(stärke der Sehne) Und wenn ihr zufälliger weise in Rostock oder Umgehung wohnt dann könnte ich vielleicht mal mit euch angeln gehen???Bitte Schreibt
         "Petri Heil"
               Iak 
           Tschau


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. November 2000)

Hallo Iak!
Die frage ist jetzt möchtest Du von der Seebrücke angeln oder vom Strand. Von der Seebrücke brauch mann nicht unbedingt Brandungsruten da machen es auch mal kräftige Karpfenruten oder Hechtruten oder Pilkruten so um die 3m oder länger.
Zum Brandungsangeln sollte mann da schon besser ausgerüstet sein. Jedenfalls wenn Brandung vorhanden ist und mann gegen den Wind werfen muß.
Als Schnur reicht eine 0,30mm Hauptschnur als Keule oder mit angeknoteter Schlagschnur 0.55mm dick.
Zu Askari oder anderen Versandhäusern lese doch einfach im Forum "Günstig kaufen und Tips" da sind Artikel mit Meinungen zu Deiner Frage.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## Iak (28. November 2000)

HIIch hab eine Frage: Was ist eine Keule oder Schlagschnur??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wann ist die beste Zeit für`s Heringsangeln und von wo?? (wohne in Bentwisch bei Rostock)
****Tschau****
**Petri Hail**
*****Iak*****


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. November 2000)

Hey Iak!
Also zum Heringsangeln solltest Du wissen das bei Euch in Rostock im Hafen eine der besten Stellen im Land ist. Ansonsten geht der Rügendamm ganz gut oder Lübek unter der Herrenbrücke. Im Aprill - Mai ist immer so die beste Zeit um Hering von Land zu fangen.
Eine Schlagschnur ist eine Monofile oder geflochtene Schnur mit hoher Tragkraft um den enormen Kräften standzuhalten beim Auswerrfen mit 150g und mehr. Sie wird mit speziellen Knoten mit der Hauptschnur verbunden. 
Eine Keule ist das gleiche nur ohne Verbindungsknoten. Die Schnur kann mann so kaufen. Das sind meisstens 220m 0,30 und die letzten 10m sind dann 0,55. Darum sagt man Keule weil sie zum Ende dicker wird. ------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Meeresangler_Schwerin am 29-11-2000 um 17:11.]


----------

